
Show HN: A rapper that just makes painfully true songs about being a developer - stdoutrap
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoGRABtFGU7ng79NqF0KuIQ
======
kazinator
Before this, there was MCPlus+.

I've been trying to get this stuff for some years; I have a dead torrent
containing the albums _Chip Hop_ and _Algorhythms_ sitting here that hasn't
budged for years.

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:FFDFF19D50E6E63368FF58EA29DA5A6C0693C489

But, oh look, someone posted the full _Algorhythms_ album to YT this July.
Yay!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHrugBhQfvA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHrugBhQfvA)

And Chip Hop:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJXPhJqbVag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJXPhJqbVag)

------
nautical
This is lit! I so much want to start my own listening to this .. Brilliant!

------
RikNieu
I would buy this. I don't listen to rap, but I would buy this.

------
allisterb
Love it, keep it up

------
ajshroff
Hahah gold!!!

------
yanex17
Awesome!

